# Suspension Issue



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

05 GTO with 17" wheels

Sometimes when I am driving with both windows rolled down I hear a clanking sound on the right rear side when going over certain bumps (i.e. Speed Bump). Almost sounds like a set of loose tools in the trunk. It is definitely coming from the back. 

I thought maybe it was something in the trunk so I emptied the trunk completely including all of the spare tire equipment for a day and still had the same problem.

I have 4700 miles on the car and the tires look fine. (No unusual wear)

I am guessing something is loose in the rear suspension area. I am going to take it back to the dealer but before I go I was hoping to get more information on this problem.
I was told that the bushings on the struts tend to slip from someone from another GTO forum site. Has anyone else experienced the same problem and/or know the cause of the problem?


Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm having a similar issue as well. For me it's the crossmember bushing.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I've been meaning to write about this for a year!

I hear a clang when the driver's side rear is going over a bump. The best way that I can describe the sound is as if a flattened soup can was getting squashed by the shock...but close to a 'clang'. It's been driving me CRAZY for about a year but I don't want the service department keeping OR driving my car, so I'm just dealing with it.

Any suggestions would be of great help!


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

I have had the problem since day one. If you find out what it is please post ASAFP. I have to crank up the radio to make it go away. I will be installing pedders springs this weekend and I am going to RIP everything apart to find that f*****g noise. If I find out first I will let you guys know. I was told by one of my Aussie buddys that all Holdens have a problem with the e-brake drum inside the rear rotor comming loose????? I will find out this weekend.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks eveyone.

Jon, I am going to have them look at it because it may be damaging other components. I will probalby have them look at it on the next oil change. 

Aussie, definatelly let me know if you find the problem

Justice, did you do anything to correct the problem?


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

PatrickNJ said:


> Thanks eveyone.
> 
> Jon, I am going to have them look at it because it may be damaging other components. I will probalby have them look at it on the next oil change.
> 
> ...


Long story, car was in an accident in the rear, so I'm having to buy replacement bushings since the dealer won't cover it, even though it's the opposite side of the car that was hit. The only factory solution is to replace the crossmember, since they dont service the bushings seperately from the crossmember. It's like $1000 part. The bushings I was trying to get from Steve (GTODEALER) before he left the pontiac dealer, but it looks like I was too late. They were upgrade components anyway, from energy suspension. I'm going to try yet another dealer that I havent been too and tell them I found the source of the problem while having the car up on a rack in an exhaust shop, and see if they'll just do it without checking carfax.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Sounds like a plan.
Hopefully they can fix it.
I just don't hope that if it's not fixed I will run into other issues.
I have to slow down to about 15 mph over this one bump (leaving my complex) to avoid the clanging sound.
These cars shouldn't be having all these problems with the suspension
area. I don't know what they were thinking when they designed the car.
It's pretty sad that we have to deal with this bull sh**


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

PatrickNJ said:


> 05 GTO with 17" wheels
> 
> Sometimes when I am driving with both windows rolled down I hear a clanking sound on the right rear side when going over certain bumps (i.e. Speed Bump). Almost sounds like a set of loose tools in the trunk. It is definitely coming from the back.
> 
> ...


Have the same problem. For me it's the driver's side exhaust hitting the rear bumper cover. Not a big problem, only hits when I go over pretty big bumps. Check the top of the exhaust pipe and see if it looks like its been rubbing. It's really one of the very few problems with the car since I've had it, and after many of the posts on the board, I would rather take care of it myself when it bothers me enough.


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is the anwser for my noise problem. I pulled the rear brakes off and adjusted the e-brake adjuster inside behind the rotor. The e-brake handle was comming up a little far so it need to be done anyways. But the noise was that the drum part of the brake (e-brake) was loose inside and everytime I hit a bump it would move around. Just tighten it up no more noise. Hope this helps...


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Is the e-brake connected to both drums in the rear or only on one side? The noise I hear is from the driver's side rear.

I can't take this clanging sound anymore. It's embarassing, frustrating and seems to be getting worse.

Thanks.


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

It is connected on both sides. There is a simple adjuster behind the rotor. (Thanks Holden.) I had the same noise for 7,000 miles. I just couldnt take it anymore. The funny thing was it didnt happen all the time????? I tightned up the e-brake no more noise AT ALL!  If you have any more questions shoot...:lol:


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

*Problem not yet solved*

Took the car back, the other day.
They Replaced the springs, lubbed the bushings. They said that the E-drum brake assembly looked fine.When I rode back and hit my favorite bump, I heard that clanking again. I called them back to let them know that the noise is still there. Have to take it back tomorrow. Very frusterating.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Aussie or anyone else,

Are there any pics I could find online of where you did the tightening.
I don't know if you saw my post but I am taking the car once again back to the shop to have them diagnose the problem. They inspected the e-drum brake assembly and told me there was nothing wrong.
Could be the bushings as well. This was also checked out along with the coils. Or maybe something else is loose.
Frusterating as hell.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

GTOJon,

I took the car back a second time this morning. I even rode with the Service Manager and replicated the problem. The clanking sound only happens once in a while on the right rear side (Hitting only certain bumps). I left it there today again. They couldn't pin point it.
Everything was checked. I don't know what else to do. Or should I even worry about it? You should take your car back. I would be interested to see what they find. 

Any other suggestions from anyone else would be helpful.


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

How far does your e-brake handle go up? If it goes up more than 3 or 4 clicks it needs to be adjusted. That is your noise. The guys at the stealership never worked on a Monaro before. How would they know.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

GAH!!! I HATE THE DEALERS IN AZ!!!

I even troubleshoot the entire process of where the noise is coming from and the dumbass mechanic thinks it's in the differential! They inspect the diff, they determine that since it's a non-serviceable unit, and it's got blue silicone sealing a part of it, it's been opened, and now the warranty on the diff is voided!!!! But they still can't pinpoint the noise, and they won't continue unless the diff is replaced!!!! IT'S FREAKING SUSPENSION NOISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm stunned.. I don't know what to do now. Every dealer in this damn state won't even listen to me.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

*Problem Solved!*

I finally left it at the dealer to be fixed. This is what it says on the invoice:

"Customer states clang from L/rear while driving. Possible e-brake adjustment. Springs on rear P brake shoes misaligned. Remove rear rotors and reposition rear parking brake shoes."

PROBLEM SOLVED.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Good to hear it! I finally got my issue resolved as well. The dealer believes it was the first dealer I took the car to for the Thunk-in-the-Trunk TSB at fault. The bolt that runs through the crossmember bushing that has to be removed to install the fix, had "excessive" amounts of loc-tite on the bolt. They believe the mechanic used too much, and didn't use it properly. They think he threaded the bolt in with the Loc-Tite on, but didn't torque it. Went and did the other side, torqued that side, then came back and torqued the passenger side later.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

*Taking car back to another dealear (3rd Time)*

Thanks for the info.
When I take my car in to try to get this problem resolved (Going to a different dealer this time) I will am going to give them a list of possible causes. If anyone else can add to this list please let me know. Thanks

Suspension (Rear Clanking) Issue

Possible causes taken from the 05 – 06 GTO discussion page.

1.	Check the cross member bushings.

2.	E-brake drum inside the rear rotor is loose. How far does your e-brake handle go up? If it goes up more than 3 or 4 clicks it needs to be adjusted. That is your noise.

3.	driver's side exhaust hitting the rear bumper cover

4.	Springs on rear P brake shoes misaligned. Remove rear rotors and reposition rear parking brake


----------

